

Introducing Syte, An open sourced personal site that has social integrations - rigoneri
http://rigoneri.com/post/24927306958

======
graue
This is very, very cool. One request: would you consider making the color
thing not part of the license but just a "polite request"? I understand where
you're coming from and have no problem complying, but it's a little confusing
and unclear what the legal implications of the rule might be. For example,
what if someone forks it and changes the design, getting rid of the border
around the pic entirely? I think your rule is very reasonable, but would be
better enforced through the honor system, not the law. (Or edit it to make it
clear it's not part of the license.)

Also, I personally found it surprising that a second click on one of the
social links (e.g. Github) opens the full page on Github. I expected it to be
a toggle where the second click would make the Github tab disappear. Not sure
if that's just me, but maybe a separate "pull out" or "full window" icon you
can click would be more intuitive.

~~~
rigoneri
Agreed! Will do! Thanks for the suggestion!

------
shortformblog
Spotted a bug on this. If you go back or forward in your browser to a blog
post, it just shows a bunch of JSON code. You have to reload to get the site
to properly show.

~~~
samrat
Also, middle-clicking a link opens it in the same tab/window. Is that
intentional?

~~~
DHowett
I abhor things like this. Certain types of navigation completely override
browser behaviour in this regard and it is somewhat maddening.

------
SkyMarshal
Very nice work. One suggestion: since it's obviously aimed at programmers, you
should add programmer-oriented blog options besides Tumblr, especially the
static blogs running from Github pages like Octopress, Jekyll, etc.

My prior blog was on Posterous, which was acquired by Twitter and all
development work halted. It was truly a pain in the ass the get _my_ blog
posts and pictures out of it (they have an API, but no single API call get the
entire blog in one tar/zip bundle, you have to script the whole thing).

Having experienced that I'll never use a 3rd party blog service again. I
recently got everything back up and running in Octopress, and even if Tumblr
or Blogspot embrace 'data liberation' and create an easy way to export your
content, I don't care, it's just one thing I don't ever want to have to think
about again.

Pretty sure I'm not the only programmer that feels that way, and who would
otherwise love to use Syte but for its limitation to Tumblr.

~~~
adambyrtek
Good point, but good support for RSS feeds would be more useful than trying to
cover every possible blogging platform.

~~~
filmgirlcw
Agreed -- support for an RSS feed would even let me use this with my Svbtle
account and be my ultimate personal destination!

------
lylejohnson
The author's web site (<http://rigoneri.com/>) is cited as an example "Syte",
but when I view that page on my iPad the right-hand side of the page is
chopped off. Doesn't seem to be all that responsive (despite the author's
claims).

~~~
jmathai
It's at specific widths. I've seen other responsive sites behave like this and
I presume it's just something with the media queries in the style sheet. If
you continue to narrow your browser you'll see that it does respond correctly.

~~~
rigoneri
I fixed this issue just haven't pushed to rigoneri.com yet.. Thanks!!

~~~
rigoneri
Fix deployed! Thanks again!

~~~
ralfn
I dont think so. Im using hackernews app on iOS,which displays your page
truncated and unusable. Responsive means all widths are possible, not just
some of the more common ones.

------
yaix
The design has a problem on my eeepc, because I can only see half of the menu
items on the left. I know that "position:fixed" is the "chic" thing to use
currently, but still: don't. It almost always causes some problem.

~~~
Zikes
I'm seeing the same thing on my 1366x768 display. I think screen height is
often overlooked in responsive designs.

------
troels
Clicking on twitter en the menu just takes me to the twitter account. I guess
I'm missing something?

~~~
rigoneri
Due to the unexpected number of hits... Twitter is rate limiting the requests
per hour... So instead of doing nothing it redirects to twitter...

~~~
redslazer
Thats really smart. Maybe edit that into the blog post for now, otherwise
people are going to be confused and submit bug reports (like i was going to).

------
jtchang
Thank you. I've been thinking about putting up a personal site for a while but
never got around to it. I tend to be one of those "consumers of content"
rather than producers (especially when it comes to blogposts). Hopefully this
will change but this looks totally in line with what I am looking for!

------
lancefisher
This looks really cool, the world needs more stuff like this.

One minor complaint is with the scrollable slide-outs. When you scroll down
through a slide-out like the Instagram one, and reach the bottom, the page
behind starts scrolling.

This is a common problem, and why I dislike using scrollable areas on web
pages in the first place. There must be a good way to fix this. I just don't
want the outside area to scroll when my context is inside the small scrollable
area.

~~~
dmragone
Had the same issue. Would love to not have the outside area scroll if I'm
trying to scroll the slide-out.

------
pssdbt
This is pretty cool, good work.

If you're a web developer+designer, it's probably not as useful, but for
everyone else it rocks - and I hope to see people use/customize it to their
liking. I love how it pulls so many services together. It seems like there's
still some desire for some basic template for blogging after Dustin Curtis'
last ordeal and now this, although it kind of seems like Twitter's Bootstrap
has solved all of those basic problems for a lot of people.

------
rurounijones
JavaScript required to view the blog postings is a slight turn-off. What is
the reasoning for it?

~~~
rigoneri
Good point. The reason was so I can swap from Django to Node easily if I
wanted to without to much work and so the page can load faster on first
request... I can probably change that eventually or just wait for a pull
request :)

------
damncabbage
_{"meta":{"status":200,"msg":"OK"},"response":{"blog":{"title":"rigoneri's
blog","posts":11,"name":"rigoneri","url":"http:\/\/blog.rigoneri.com\/","updated":1339467147,"description":"","ask":false,"likes":0},"posts":[
... ]}_

How does Google take to this? As far as I can tell it has to evaluate the JS
before it can crawl the site; I got a few seconds of "Loading..." after the
page had finished loading while it was pulling in the JSON.

~~~
patrickaljord
<https://www.google.com/search?q=google+bot+is+chrome>

edit: when I click on an external link and then click the back button, I get
the JSON too even with chrome. This is bad.

~~~
intelekshual
This is a known issue with Chrome. See:
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=94369>

The best way to circumvent the issue is to prevent the browser from caching
the request (ex. cache busting via random querystring parameters), or to use
different URLs for the HTML and JSON response (ex. appending '.json' to the
end of the path).

------
nchlswu
I love the concept.

Design-wise, I see a lot of things that remind me of svbtle (not trying to
imply anything, just thought it was interesting)

~~~
dsmithn
From the post, "Syte’s design is pretty simple and was inspired by the Svbtle
Network."

------
holic
I love the idea, design, and choice of frameworks/libraries, but I have one
beef: I really, really dislike sites that prevent me from clicking with my
middle mouse button. I open almost all links in new tabs using my middle mouse
button and, currently, I can't do this on Syte.

------
est
Anyone remember Friendfeed?

------
johanbrook
Another site with responsive design and doesn't fix the sidebar with
"position: fixed" in narrow viewports. Filed issue here:
<https://github.com/rigoneri/syte/issues/7>

------
willieavendano
THANK YOU SO MUCH! I've been thinking about how to go about setting up my
personal site, and this is a perfect combination of producing and
consuming/aggregating from my other services. Definitely going to start
playing around with this.

------
bawllz
Woah thats a fantastic idea you have put together there. Well done sir!

------
ckluis
This is ridiculously beautiful personal site them. My only complaint is that
it requires a separate site for the posting of content.

If I was a talented dev, I think I would have potentially taken the Svbtle
style wordpress backend and used wordpress as the blogging engine so the site
and posts came from the same controlled source. A theme that integrates with
Twitter, GitHub, Dribble as well as this one would do insanely well on
Themeforest.

------
jeremya
As mentioned by others, syte currently requires javascript to view blog posts.

For my projects, I have a little trouble deciding when it is ok to require
javascript be enabled. What is the general consensus? Is progressive
enhancement no longer a concern? How do you start new web projects, with
javascript added after basic functionality is established or with it at the
core?

------
edwinyzh
I really like the looking of it. And good to know is written in Python (Python
is my choice for server-side development, so I customize it).

------
arihant
I don't see the Contact and Fork Me on Github links on left when accessing
from my Macbook. There should be a scrollbar.

------
atestu
Great idea and above all great execution.

One suggestion to improve the UX: rename "contact" to "email me", it's not
obvious this tab will act differently than others and a lot of people don't
use the email client installed on their computer.

------
bhashkarsharma
Thanks for building it :) I loved the part about having responsive design
baked in and it being on top of django (since that's one framework I know the
best). Myself have been thinking of building something similar for a while.

------
nichodges
Brilliant. This is one of those things I've always had in the back of my mind
but never got around to doing. Especially love the responsive design. However
the slide out twitter/GitHub etc. don't scroll on the iPad.

------
pashamur
Wow, this is totally awesome! I'm going to give it a whirl tomorrow. I just
switched from Django to Ruby on Rails and fell in love with the framework, so
maybe I'll try porting Syte to Rails someday.

------
rgrieselhuber
The idea reminds me of Sweetcron, from a few years back.

------
millerfung
One more thing, when I am browsing your site on the iPad, the social
integration is not working perfectly, e.g. Can't scroll your tweets..etc

------
justindocanto
I really wanted to hate this, but this is actually really well done. Great
integration while making it feel native to the site. I love this.

~~~
JohannL
Same here -- I'm not a fan of anything but self-hosting, but I LOVE the
simplicity of this thing, it's very sexy. I just wish it would support
OStatus, for example. There's depending on third parties, and there's
depending on third parties :P But that's what open source is for, right?

------
martindale
This is pretty cool, I've been wanting to build something almost identical to
this using node.js. Inspiration, this is!

~~~
rigoneri
Maybe you should make a Node.js fork... I was thinking about doing one myself!

~~~
asselinpaul
Wintersmith and Blacksmith are both Node alternatives.

------
f4stjack
Hell, yes. This is one of the kickass ideas I've ever seen in a while. Simple,
matter of fact and very usable. Thanks!

------
emehrkay
Good work. I was thinking of something along the lines of Diaspora, but on a
smaller scale. You kinda nailed it.

------
simonbrown
When I click a link that goes to another page and then click back, my scroll
position isn't preserved.

------
vu0tran
Alright. I'll bite. I'll deploy it tomorrow and give it a whirl and see how it
stands up :)

------
Flam
You know, this is one step towards creating the "next" facebook. Well done,
keep it up.

------
zerostar07
Very nice, but consider smaller screens. There is no way to scroll the left
sidebar

------
kalmsy
Very good job. And props for setting it loose! Love the git integration :)

------
fakhrazeyev
What's different from posterous, Wordpress, tumblr, et al?

------
chriswesallen
This is very cool

~~~
citricsquid
The _coolness_ is enhanced by the fantastic setup instructions and
documentation. Excellent work rigoneri!

------
dain
Horrible border around the image. And no mention of your inspiration? Come on
man, you even use the same spelling type. We can't change the border?
Seriously...that's ridiculous.

